# Zeichen an den Anfang eines String anhängen



## djnelly (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo..

ich habe einen String:

$string = "test";

wie kann ich jetzt hier noch bestimmte Zeichen an den Anfang des String einfügen ?


Danke


----------



## _voodoo (30. Oktober 2004)

```
$str = "test";
$str2 = "das ist ein ".$str;
echo $str2; // sollte "das ist ein test" ausgeben
```


----------

